# wer kann ein Banner basteln



## rainthanner (27. Nov. 2007)

Hallo, 

kann von euch jemand ein Banner basteln? 
Ein unbewegtes und vielleicht sogar noch eines, wo sich was bewegt?  


Ich kann es leider wiedermal nicht.  


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Annett (27. Nov. 2007)

*AW: wer kann ein Banner basteln*

Moin Rainer,

ich kann das zwar auch nicht wirklich.. aber hast Du irgendwelche Wünsche/Fotos, die da einfließen sollen?
Ist es thematisch wieder sowas wie die gezeichneten Fische von Karsten?


----------



## Dodi (27. Nov. 2007)

*AW: wer kann ein Banner basteln*

Moin Rainer!

Meinst Du so was in der Art?

 

Das habe ich mit PhotoImpact bzw. Gif-Animator 5 gerade mal ausprobiert. Ist eigentlich recht einfach.

Hierzu gibt es einen Workshop im Internet. Wird gut erklärt.


----------



## rainthanner (27. Nov. 2007)

*AW: wer kann ein Banner basteln*

die Anleitung ist verständlich, aber da brauche ich doch sicher ein Programm, oder? 

Ich habe nur Clip-Organizer und selbst damit kenne ich mich nicht aus.  


Na was soll rein in das Banner? 
Soll halt zur HP passen. (Hintergrundfarbe, Textart und Textfarbe ...und das Fischlein in klein) 
....und es muß auf die HP verweisen. 

Ich bräuchte einmal die Größe 468x60
und einmal die Größe 180x90

 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## geecebird (27. Nov. 2007)

*AW: wer kann ein Banner basteln*

Wie ist dir egal? Also egal ob es dann ein animiertes GIF wird oder eine Flash-Animation? 

Was soll den rein in den Banner?


----------



## rainthanner (27. Nov. 2007)

*AW: wer kann ein Banner basteln*



			
				geecebird schrieb:
			
		

> Wie ist dir egal? Also egal ob es dann ein animiertes GIF wird oder eine Flash-Animation?
> 
> Was soll den rein in den Banner?


 
ich weiß doch werder was ein animiertes GIF ist, noch was eine Flash-Animation ist. 

Rein muß: 

-         koi thanner
-         mobile & stationäre Heilpraxis für Koi
und vielleicht das gezeichnete Fischlein der HP

...Und aussehen soll das dann so, wie die Teile links und rechts dieser Seite: 
http://www.koi.de/

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Joachim (27. Nov. 2007)

*AW: wer kann ein Banner basteln*

Moin, moin ...

unbewegt so etwa? :  

Dachte, ich nehm die Farben deiner Seite, um eine Verbindung deutlicher zu machen - außerdem würde das bei Koi.de auffallen...  

Ist wie gewünscht 180x90 Pixel groß, GIF unbewegt und etwa 4,7KB klein



andere Farben? Wie hätt mers denn gern?


----------



## Chrisinger (27. Nov. 2007)

*AW: wer kann ein Banner basteln*

Moin Rainer,

Hier mal was von mir.........


 



LG Chris


----------



## Steingarnele (27. Nov. 2007)

*AW: wer kann ein Banner basteln*

Hallo Rainer,

da du mir ja auch schon weiter geholfen hast, versuche ich dies mal wieder zurück zu geben.   

Ich hab mal deine Formate, und Wünsche versucht um zu setzen.


----------



## ra_ll_ik (28. Nov. 2007)

*AW: wer kann ein Banner basteln*

Moin 
weniger ist mehr.
Auf der besagten Seite blinkt es zuviel, da ist was ruhiges Wirkungsvoller...

Das wäre mein Vorschlag.... 

 


Erstellt mit Photo Impact  XL


----------



## rainthanner (28. Nov. 2007)

*AW: wer kann ein Banner basteln*

Hallo, 

tschuldigung für die Mühen. 

Soweit schaff`ich das ja auch selbst. 

Problem ist die Bewegung in so einem Banner.


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (28. Nov. 2007)

*AW: wer kann ein Banner basteln*

Hi Rainer,

...ich auch mal ! 

Schick doch einfach Dodi mal ne Vorlage oder Muster oder so. Sie bringt dann da die Bewegung rein..

(macht sie bei mir auch immer so und funktioniert ganz gut !!)  

Ist wohl der einfachste Weg.


----------



## ra_ll_ik (28. Nov. 2007)

*AW: wer kann ein Banner basteln*

  ohne Worte


----------



## rainthanner (28. Nov. 2007)

*AW: wer kann ein Banner basteln*

Hallo, 

so sollte das aussehen: 

- defekter Link entfernt -


nur eben bewegt, nicht so verschwommen und beim draufklicken sollte die Seite öffnen. 


Gruß Rainer
[DLMURL="http://koi-thanner.homepage.t-online.de/HP-Firma/banner_04.jpg?foo=0.4035556573866239"] [/DLMURL]


----------



## wp-3d (28. Nov. 2007)

*AW: wer kann ein Banner basteln*

Hallo Rainer

Habe mich leider nicht an deine Vorgaben gehalten, da ich sie zu spät bemerkt habe.

Hier einmal mein Versuch


----------



## ra_ll_ik (29. Nov. 2007)

*AW: wer kann ein Banner basteln*

Moin
also für Bewegung brauchst du ein Dateiformat .gif, damit sich die Seite öffnet wird beim Einbau auf einer HP ein Link hinterlegt...

 

Mehr kann ich mit der Freeware nicht machen...Aber ich finde weniger ist mehr,
da wo viel Bewegung vorhanden ist, fällt was ruhendes am meisten auf...und zeugt von einer gewissen professionalität...
Aber ich denke du weißst ja was du willst.


----------



## Annett (29. Nov. 2007)

*AW: wer kann ein Banner basteln*

Moin Rainer.

Welcher Teil soll sich denn bewegen? Die Schrift wie bei Werners Vorschlag, oder der Fisch?
Für letzteres bräuchtest Du unterschiedlich Bilder vom Fisch, denn so eine bewegte Datei setzt sich aus mehreren Bildern zusammen.
Kann man sich wie Daumenkino vorstellen....


----------



## rainthanner (29. Nov. 2007)

*AW: wer kann ein Banner basteln*

Hallo Annett, 

der Fisch nicht. (Der ist ja schließlich verletzt und kann sich nicht bewegen)  

Das von Werner ist von der Bewegung echt gut. 

Unsre stets hilfsbereite Dodi hat gestern mit mit telefoniert. Sie macht das jetzt für mich.  


Gruß Rainer


----------

